# How to tell the difference between a male and female angelfish



## DarkRevoultions (Sep 5, 2008)

Hi.

I was wondering... how can you tell the difference between a male and/or female angelfish?

I've been trying to find out which one is my gold angelfish, so then I can figure out which sex it is.. My angelfish right now is about 4-5" so it is still growing rapidly, I just feed them flake foods, and I don't know if there is something else that also helps promote angelfish growth.. will live plants help?


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

male angels, like most cichlids, develop a hump on there head with age.


----------



## DarkRevoultions (Sep 5, 2008)

I see. So then what does the hump look like?? 

Does it look like a hump that reaches the snout? or a hump and them a small snout where the mouth is. Sorry, it's kind of hard for me to explain xD 










I hope this can help you identify it xD


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

i cannot see clearly, but it looks like a male. try getting a side-view. btw, what is it suppost to mean when people type "XD"?


----------



## comler (Mar 10, 2009)

petlover516 said:


> btw, what is it suppost to mean when people type "XD"?


Tyler - I think that is supposed to be a "laughing face" - meant to replace "LOL".


----------



## DarkRevoultions (Sep 5, 2008)

comler said:


> Tyler - I think that is supposed to be a "laughing face" - meant to replace "LOL".


yeah


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

The hump is not always correct either....the only true way to know if they are male or female is when the breeding tubes are visible


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

Pic of a male and female, back angel is the male









female angel









female angel









male angel









male angel (scuse his finnage, this is when i first got him, all finnage is now beautiful)


----------



## DarkRevoultions (Sep 5, 2008)

Oh thanks Alaase for showing me the pictures 

I am pretty sure now that my angel is a female. So then I just need to get her a male  although she is just aggressive to new fishes :S and sometimes her own tank mates.


----------



## Fishboydanny1 (Jun 13, 2008)

my male and female angels are easy to tell apart.... I'll post pics of them as soon as I get off grounding


----------



## DarkRevoultions (Sep 5, 2008)

Fishboydanny1 said:


> my male and female angels are easy to tell apart.... I'll post pics of them as soon as I get off grounding


Woah your grounded?? your like 14 or something?? most people in their early teens get grounded :S 

I never did haha!! because my parents were way too busy to even watch me, so i was pretty much like a "do what ever I want person, just don't get into trouble with the police" kinda guy ha ha

Also, when are you out of being grounded??


----------



## COBettaCouple (Mar 24, 2009)

I'll usually look at their snouts to get a pretty good guess on Angels. They can be pretty aggressive with a newcomer, so we try to find a potential mate of the same size or as close as we can.


----------



## Fishboydanny1 (Jun 13, 2008)

I'm 15, turning 16 in early april... had fish all my life though... I just got off grounding today, so maybe I can take pictures of my veil angels (silvers, marbles, and a breeding pair.) and post pictures.


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

feel sorry for u, fishboy. im only 11 and already have been grounded a few times, but not as much as some of the kids in my class. usually its because of arguing on this forum, which puts my mind off schoolwork.  love to see the pics!


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

Professionals vent them to find sex or wait to see breeding tubes.

I'm sorry but the other ways mentioned are myths and not fully reliable


----------

